# Dreamchii Blankii



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

yup its been awhile but im back in action again  back with blankets! yayyyy

if anyone hasn't seen these in my facebook page. here it is

Originally made this blanket to sell but Dexter made it his








100% polyester 30 x 20 inch








nom nom nom









made this for sookey today








i do sexy pose for you Honey








blanket 14 x 20 inch









blankets can be personalized :albino:
i have a buncha fabric. all shown in my fb album
it goes from Polar fleece, Flannel Fleece, regular fabric

will ship international as well


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Pidge, I have really missed seeing you and Dexter!! The blankets are lovely.. and Dex is as handsome as ever. Welcome back! Deb


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Very cute! Are they sewn on the edges or are they hand tied? How big are they? And.... how much are they?

Thanks Pidge!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

They are lovely and it's great to see Dexter as always!
Mine would chew on those ends though. lol


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

theyre lovely pidge! x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

chideb said:


> Pidge, I have really missed seeing you and Dexter!! The blankets are lovely.. and Dex is as handsome as ever. Welcome back! Deb


awwww deb! i think uve missed me the most! hehehe. thankie!



Brodysmom said:


> Very cute! Are they sewn on the edges or are they hand tied? How big are they? And.... how much are they?
> 
> Thanks Pidge!


hey brody! they are hand tied by my hands personally LOL :hello1:
the one i made for dex was 30 x 20 inches but i will be workin with a yards worth so 36 inches and then after it gets tied it gets a bit smaller so it shoudld be around 30 x 20 if not a little bigger

*pricing is:*

$15 for regular fabric (to be sewn)
$20 for flannel fabric (thinner than polyester/polar fleece but still soft)
$25 for the polar fleece ones i have now
and $30 for custom ordered polyester fleece fabric that is anti-pill material so it has no fuzzballs
+ $5 for more then name embroidered from the pattern selections i have
with $5 shipping to U.S using UPS Ground and international is Fedex with a pending price depending on your location



Terri said:


> They are lovely and it's great to see Dexter as always!
> Mine would chew on those ends though. lol


lol terri!!!! aw yea i know some dogs are silly chewers but dexter loves his! i keep it on my bed and he just lays on it when he brings a treat up there and just to relax 



*Princess* said:


> theyre lovely pidge! x


thankie princess! 

thanks guys for the comments!


----------

